# Logon Failure: The target name is incorrect



## GCou (Jan 17, 2007)

I we have a LAN here with 1 controller and 2 computers. Whenever I try to explore any of the computers from the I get the message // is not accessible.....
Logon Failure: The target account name is incorrect. 
I can 'ping' each computer from the server OK.
Also if I try Net view // from the command prompt I get a system 5 error, access denied.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The error "The target account name is incorrect" appears to be related to domain controller maintenance: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/296993


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Reboot the Domain Controller.


----------



## GCou (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi John

Thanks for your reply, I have already taken a look at this link. Unfortunately I'm not too sure how to 'replicate' as it states in the resolution section. Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## GCou (Jan 17, 2007)

I've tried rebooting the server, still the same problems......although on reboot the event viewer shows an application error with the message within the properties 
"Faulting application Inodist.exe, version 7.1.192.0, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 5.2.3790.3959, fault address 0x0004afb2."
Does this mean anything to anybody??


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Google the term "inodist.exe" and it appears to be related to outdated av defintions.


----------



## GCou (Jan 17, 2007)

Ive just googled this error and found it is an error with the antivirus program.....I'm assuming this has nothing to do with the problem I'm having.....The problems first started after downloading updates for windows (2003 R2)


----------

